# 30 Amp Connections



## Spaulding (Jul 26, 2007)

Not sure if we have any electricians on board, but can you tell me if 30 amp connections at a campground are supposed to be grounded? I am being told that the 30 amp connections at my campground are not grounded, which just seems odd to me (but the 50 amp are grounded)...


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Spaulding said:


> Not sure if we have any electricians on board, but can you tell me if 30 amp connections at a campground are supposed to be grounded? I am being told that the 30 amp connections at my campground are not grounded, which just seems odd to me (but the 50 amp are grounded)...


Yup, they should be grounded. If you notice the adapter for the standard 110 recepticle, the bottom, round prong is the ground. it s the exact same thing for the 30 amp recepticle.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

You can also buy a cheap tester to see if everything is wired correctly. You will also need a 15a-30a adapter. These also don't cost much.

Test each outlet and you will know if it is wired correctly, or if any of the wires are crossed or missing before you connect to it.

Tester:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/disp...temnumber=32906

Adapter:
http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...d-adapter/24494

Good luck.

Dave


----------



## Spaulding (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm actually told by the campground owner that the 30amp hookups are not grounded. I don't understand how that can be 'legal'...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Spaulding said:


> I'm actually told by the campground owner that the 30amp hookups are not grounded. I don't understand how that can be 'legal'...


They must be. I doubt he purchased 2 wire cable to hook up the outlets.

If they have 50amp service at the site then get a 50 to 30 amp adapter and run off of that.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

If it truly is ungrounded dont use it. I would get the adapter that andy talked about. If you have a volt meter you can check voltage to ground and that will tell you if it's grounded or not ( should be 120 volts to ground + or - a few). Or you could take the box apart and run a jumper from the 50 amp ground to the 30 amp plug.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

The difference between a 30 amp RV service and a 50 Amp service is that the 30 A is 120V and the 50 A is a 120/240 V service. I think that the owner is confused in thinking that since the 30A only has 3 prongs and the 50A has 4, that the 30A is lacking a ground. As said above, the round prong on both plugs is the ground. You can get a cheap digital voltage meter for less than $10, so get one useful around the camper for many things anyway, and test the plug in to be sure. It's a safety thing if it isn't grounded, I wouldn't use it myself.


----------

